# Colo-rectal IBS specialist has ordered all the crap again



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently,whitout telling me anything about it,the nurse of this doc just call me to do:1-Abdomen echography2-x-rays of the bowel and the stomackWow,







i don't get it.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas,Is this something that you routinely do as some kind of follow up? For example my doctor recommends that I get scoped once a year for the reason that I have had IBD for over ten years. What is the purpose of doing these tests?Will it help you control your IBS symptoms better?One other issue is that you had the gastric influenza. Perhaps the doctor wants to make sure that everything is "back to normal".There has got to be a reason for the doctor to want to do this?Just a few thoughts







Take it easy,Karen


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My "gastric influenza" has clear up but now C is back with a vengeance with the traditionnal head ache.I wonder if the influenza was really worst.The only thing this specialist told me is that he wanted to strart at the beginning.He dosen't really care about the IBS diagnosis and the other docs opinion.I like that but i feel i'm running out of time with all these test which are a real pain in the ass.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Maybe that is a good thing. Sometimes doctors want to start at the beginning to make sure that the original diagnosis is indeed accurate. This doctor might also have some new technology that the old one did not have. I had a sonagram in California and I had a sonogram in Maryland. The one that was done in Maryland was in color and was much better quality...enabling a better grasp of what was going on with me at the time.I know it is a pain in the ass, literally! Take Care,Karen


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Most of my test are from 1997.Yes 8 years of all that ####.I will give a chance at this guy but i don't see what they can find if my recent colonoscopy is normal.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Just be sure to smile real pretty for the pictures!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Colonoscopy don't show any sign of slow motility







That's why he want me to drink something to be shown on the pictures.Sitz marker are the best thing to show sign of constipation.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have news,i just talk to my IBS expert,he says:Every test over 2 years ARE irrelevants!







Wow!He has seen -some- patients diagnoses "recently with IBS" by their doctor,and my specialist(also colo-rectal surgeon







) have found CANCER in these patient.







That's explain why old test ARE irrelevant.Now,don't take take as a threat but it can happen in few IBSers.Colon cancer,the silent killer.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas,At least you have a good reason for repeating the tests. I have to have an colonoscopy done every year. If you have IBD for over 10 years, your chance for colon cancer goes up. Here is the states, the medical community is trying to get every person who turns 50 to have a colonoscopy as a "baseline" value. Take Care,Karenp.s. Actually, your English is pretty good. I did not know that it was not your first language until you added your disclaimer.


----------

